# Lifestyles & Discussion > Privacy & Data Security >  Police to Hack your computer!

## Tatsit

Although this article is based for EU - but whatever big brother tactics are used in UK are sure to follow here in US - but it would not surprise me if the US is already using something like this.

http://www.itsourfreedom.com/forum/i...hp?a=forum&f=3

----------


## nullvalu

I'd be interested to (technically speaking) see how they can simply hack into anyone's computer and do these "remote searches".  I wonder if Linux will keep people safe?

----------


## orafi

they can't hack it if it isn't connected to the internet.

----------


## nullvalu

> they can't hack it if it isn't connected to the internet.


lol..... true.....but......i can't go back to the stone age... i would seriously fight this to death if it came to the US.... or any plan to regulate the internet.

----------


## torchbearer

The pigs will make hackers heroes...
Our hackers are better... they don't want an internet war.

----------


## orafi

> The pigs will make hackers heroes...
> Our hackers are better... they don't want an internet war.


you know those ytmnd users, they will destroy you if you mess with their internet and ip (or if you're ebaumsworld).

and nulvhu, what if we all create our own internet? we can connect eachother through super long ethernet cables. and we can hide them under leaves and hire people to stand on them to conceal them. there's no way they could figure it out!

----------


## danberkeley

> lol..... true.....but......i can't go back to the stone age... i would seriously fight this to death if it came to the US.... or any plan to regulate the internet.


Laptops with wireless cards can be hacked into without them being "connected" to the internet. Same with bluetooth, cellphones.

----------


## nullvalu

well we already have an infrastructure.. what would need to be created is a new protocol. for now though, i'd recommend people check out the Tor project.

----------


## orafi

> well we already have an infrastructure.. what would need to be created is a new protocol. for now though, i'd recommend people check out the Tor project.


what about using proxy lists and ip masking software?

----------


## torchbearer

How about using T1 pipelines to deny service to an agency trying to hack into people's computers.
University campus computer labs are very accesible and aren't protecting against virus very well.

----------


## Tatsit

Well, I would imagine that the hackers will come up with ways to block them from doing it - but to get a hold of the software they create would be difficult, but perhaps they would make it shareware so who knows.

If we found out what ports they would be using it would not be difficult block them - but they probably use the ports that you need open.

As for proxy or IP masking or host intrusion prevention software - that could be a possibility- but I would have to know about their procedure and software to know what it does.

----------


## torchbearer

> Well, I would imagine that the hackers will come up with ways to block them from doing it - but to get a hold of the software they create would be difficult, but perhaps they would make it shareware so who knows.
> 
> If we found out what ports they would be using it would not be difficult block them - but they probably use the ports that you need open.
> 
> As for proxy or IP masking or host intrusion prevention software - that could be a possibility- but I would have to know about their procedure and software to know what it does.


There is already a group of us here who share info through PGP encryption, maybe everyone needs to get into it too.
It sucks cause we have to use AIM as our P2P interface, but overall its not too painful to set up.

----------


## nickcoons

> I wonder if Linux will keep people safe?


Yes, it will certainly help.  I expelled Windows and proprietary software from my computers long ago, and have been using Linux since 1996.  If you are concerned about security (in regards to back doors being planted into the software), stick with open-source software.

----------


## nickcoons

> There is already a group of us here who share info through PGP encryption, maybe everyone needs to get into it too.
> It sucks cause we have to use AIM as our P2P interface, but overall its not too painful to set up.


PGP is proprietary and is therefore vulnerable to back doors.  I would recommend looking into GnuPG to accomplish the same task with open-source software.

When it comes to computer security, I'm one of those ultra-paranoid people that puts way too many barriers in place to protect my systems, which is why businesses like to hire my company to secure their networks.

Use an open-source email client, like Thunderbird, and install the Enigmail extension for GnuPG encryption.  Setup a Linux-based server and use the Jabber protocol over SSL to use in place of AIM.

----------


## Live_Free_Or_Die

nt

----------


## Rael

> PGP is proprietary and is therefore vulnerable to back doors.  I would recommend looking into GnuPG to accomplish the same task with open-source software.
> 
> When it comes to computer security, I'm one of those ultra-paranoid people that puts way too many barriers in place to protect my systems, which is why businesses like to hire my company to secure their networks.
> 
> Use an open-source email client, like Thunderbird, and install the Enigmail extension for GnuPG encryption.  Setup a Linux-based server and use the Jabber protocol over SSL to use in place of AIM.



TrueCrypt is excellent as well for whole disk encryption,and its free!

----------


## xd9fan

police need to be careful in what they wish for here.  It will bite them in the ass.

----------


## torchbearer

Explain to me how open source is immune to backdoors and such... could a federal agent join on open source group and insert his own backdoor??

----------


## RideTheDirt

Lol, go ahead and try.
Can't imagine if someone logged the ip and happened to crash their network

----------


## torchbearer

> PGP is proprietary and is therefore vulnerable to back doors.  I would recommend looking into GnuPG to accomplish the same task with open-source software.
> 
> When it comes to computer security, I'm one of those ultra-paranoid people that puts way too many barriers in place to protect my systems, which is why businesses like to hire my company to secure their networks.
> 
> Use an open-source email client, like Thunderbird, and install the Enigmail extension for GnuPG encryption.  Setup a Linux-based server and use the Jabber protocol over SSL to use in place of AIM.


Looks like we should have hired you to set up communications for the sons of liberty...
I'm not familiar with any of the above, though i'm not opposed to using it.

We went the PGP route because the claim is they have refused to give the government backdoor access and its easy enough to setup that people who aren't computer savvy can set it up with minimal help from a techie.

We all need to learn what you know if we are to survive in a digital world.

----------


## RideTheDirt

> Explain to me how open source is immune to backdoors and such... could a federal agent join on open source group and insert his own backdoor??


Yes, but if you know the code it is written in you can find it and alter it

----------


## torchbearer

> Yes, but if you know the code it is written in you can find it and alter it


i'm sure they police their own software...
but i'm sure coding can be clever too..

Anyone know how well these open sourced projects are monitored by the groups to prevent malicious code?

----------


## dr. hfn

we will destroy the government in the internet war

----------


## Mini-Me

> we will destroy the government in the internet war


...assuming the NSA hasn't found an easily exploitable vulnerability in major encryption algorithms/standards like AES.

----------


## Live_Free_Or_Die

torchbearer,

http://www.cdt.org/crypto/CESA/

----------


## travisAlbert

When they monitor our internet usage, we must begin making and distributing zines and other liberty literature

----------


## orafi

> When they monitor our internet usage, we must begin making and distributing zines and other liberty literature


if they ever start burning literature, we can always store literature on hard drives, preferably things like ipods. they can be safe on there and with the compact sizes easily concealable and portable.

----------


## Reason

I recommend a program called Peer Guardian

You can find it here

http://phoenixlabs.org/pg2/

Also, zone alarm

----------

